
Linux Containers Coming to Windows Server Though Hyper-V Isolation - taylorbrown
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/hybridcloud/2017/04/18/dockercon-2017-powering-new-linux-innovations-with-hyper-v-isolation-and-windows-server/
======
rhencke
I can't help but think the real endgame for the Windows Subsystem for Linux is
when Windows transparently supports running Linux Docker and Windows Docker
containers natively side-by-side without the VM.

------
johnsmith21006
Missing why? Linux free and very efficient. Why?

------
meitham
s/Thought/Through/

